# 68 Valance discrimination



## 400fitz (Jul 7, 2010)

I know ever year GTO has unique attributes.Comparing how similar the 68 and 69 are only show me how different they really are. I searched years for front 68 valance trim only to come up up dry. Ames sells 69 front valance trim for about $40 bucks.......68 valance trim is about $400.I know you guys discussed the differences in 68/69 before, but as discussed prior ,the 68's are still a step child in availability to repro parts. Someday I will find a reasonable priced valance molding.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I feel your pain brother. I searched for 15 years for a rear drivers side wheel well trim until Ames finally made a repro (I wasn't about to pay $150 for nos). My search for a correct clutch linkage zbar was almost as epic, but only took 3 years. Luckily my valence trim was in ok shape, but cost me about $70 each to have plated. Damn potmetal. That's the price you pay for having the best looking year GTO ever made, wink wink.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

That's exactly why we drive '68s, lack of interest from the masses. However, our pocketbook suffers in the process.


----------

